# Does boiling tap water clean it?



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

I feel really dumb asking this question








My instinct tells me that boiling wont get rid of all the metals, the flouride, chlorine and the mass of other crap in our tap water... but I dont know for sure.
Anybody know?


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Boiling will kill any germs in there, but it will also concentrate any metals (because some of the water, but none of the metals will boil off).

As for chlorine, I think a fair amount of it evaporates (this is based on the fact that you're supposed to leave aquarium water sitting out for a day to get rid of the chlorine). I wonder if boiling it would get rid of the chlorine faster but I'm just speculating.


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

....bummer. We use spring water for everything and that gets so expensive.... We need a water filter!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdiemama* 
....bummer. We use spring water for everything and that gets so expensive.... We need a water filter!

Are you using spring water or filtered water?

Most "spring" water is in fact city water. I know there's a bottling plant in a local city for Calistoga.

You should probably research what exactly is in your local water. I know our local water dept sends out the analysis once a year to all the residents. That will let you know what type of filter to get.

Chlorine will evaporate by boiling, but minerals will not, and somehow I doubt flouride will either.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

You don't even need to boil to get rid of chlorine. You can decant your tap water. Just make sure to leave it in a jug or bottle with no lid. It evaporates surprisingly quickly.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

You don't even need to boil to get rid of chlorine. You can decant your tap water. Just make sure to leave it in a jug or bottle with no lid. It evaporates surprisingly quickly.


----------

